# Tubular tire sealant



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

I noticed that the topic just came up about FMB, but I figured I would go wider with it. I'm looking for some sealant for my tubular tires. They do have a removable valve core. 
Looks like the choices I would consider are
1) Stan's
2) Slime
3) Tufo

Any others? I know slime has been around forever. Any reason not to use this one? I think I can easily get Slime locally without too much of a hassle, but not sure on Stan's, and probably not on Tufo.

Thanks.
-Pete


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Go with Stan's and if your shop does not have it on the shelf it can order it for you quite easily. Also there are alot of latex based Co2 combo sealants these days that might be of interest to you, I know Hutchenson and Geax make it so keep your eyes open. Good luck and be well.


----------



## -Anomie- (Nov 26, 2005)

What model of tubs are you riding on? Some of the higher priced models have latex tubes in them, and sealants don't work well, if at all in them. I've had good luck with both Stan's and Tufo sealant on Tufo tires, but they don't have any tube in them, the casing itself is air tight, and the sealants have a lot of surface area around a puncture to "bite" into and plug up the hole. There is also the Vittoria brand of sealant the has gotten good reviews, but I haven't used it myself to confirm how well it works.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

-Anomie- said:


> Some of the higher priced models have latex tubes in them, and sealants don't work well, if at all in them.


Stan's works just fine in Challenge tubulars (latex tubes).


----------



## mshaw99 (Jul 20, 2007)

Probably a dumb question - do you wait until you have a flat to put sealant in or do you begin w/ sealant. When using Stan's how much do you put in (e.g. 1 or 2 capfuls?)


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

My Challenges weren't holding air real well so I added about 1 capful pre-fl$ts. That worked fine.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

I have the Vittoria 34C tires. Sounds like Stan's is the way to go. Hopefully some local shop is carrying it, around here in Concord, NH you never know.


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*Rhodsy, I'm going tubular this year too*

Likely, I'll do the same RBR searches that you did to get these answers.

See you at Agawam?

BT


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm debating the Springfield race at the end of the month, but I will probably be at the Brockton race and definitely the Hub on Wheels Race.


----------



## Derf (Jul 1, 2003)

Onrhords,
I cannot find any info on these races. If you have, could you please post some info?

Thanks,
Derf



Also, I use Tufo sealant, Seams to work.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm going strictly on what it says on the www.ne-bra.org website. There isn't any info on bikereg.com yet.


----------



## jerry_in_VT (Oct 13, 2006)

eyebob said:


> Likely, I'll do the same RBR searches that you did to get these answers.
> 
> See you at Agawam?
> 
> BT


get the challenge 34's. love em. love love love em. And i hate everything and everyone.

J-mikey


----------

